# Fruits



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

Which fruits are or aren't okay for maltese to eat? Please list them.
Also list vegetables, and other foods that is okay for the maltese.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

carrots and sweet potatoes are good and broccoli in tiny amounts is good. Apples are good.

Grapes are bad. 

No onions.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm adding that garlic is BAD for them also.

Ben and Em LOVE celery, carrots and apples


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of links as to what is considered toxic to dogs or bad for dogs.

PetEducation.com
Foods to Avoid
Veterinary & Aquatic Services Department, Drs. Foster & Smith, Inc. 


Q. Which foods could be dangerous for my dog?

A. Some foods which are edible for humans, and even other species of animals, can pose hazards for dogs because of their different metabolism. Some may cause only mild digestive upsets, whereas, others can cause severe illness, and even death. The following common food items should not be fed (intentionally or unintentionally) to dogs. This list is, of course, incomplete because we can not possibly list everything your dog should not eat.

Items to avoid Reasons to avoid 
*Alcoholic beverages* Can cause intoxication, coma, and death. 
*Baby food *Can contain onion powder, which can be toxic to dogs. (Please see onion below.) Can also result in nutritional deficiencies, if fed in large amounts. 
*Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources* Can cause obstruction or laceration of the digestive system. 
*Cat food* Generally too high in protein and fats. 
*Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine* Contain caffeine, theobromine, or theophylline, which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous systems. 
*Citrus oil extracts* Can cause vomiting. 
Fat trimmings Can cause pancreatitis. 
*Grapes and raisins* Contain an unknown toxin, which can damage the kidneys. There have been no problems associated with grape seed extract. 
*Hops *Unknown compound causes panting, increased heart rate, elevated temperature, seizures, and death. 
*Human vitamin supplements containing iron *Can damage the lining of the digestive system and be toxic to the other organs including the liver and kidneys. 
*Large amounts of liver *Can cause Vitamin A toxicity, which affects muscles and bones. 
*Macadamia nuts* Contain an unknown toxin, which can affect the digestive and nervous systems and muscle. 
*Marijuana* Can depress the nervous system, cause vomiting, and changes in the heart rate. 
*Milk and other dairy products* Some adult dogs and cats do not have sufficient amounts of the enzyme lactase, which breaks down the lactose in milk. This can result in diarrhea. Lactose-free milk products are available for pets. 
*Moldy or spoiled food, garbage* Can contain multiple toxins causing vomiting and diarrhea and can also affect other organs. 
*Mushrooms* Can contain toxins, which may affect multiple systems in the body, cause shock, and result in death. 
*Onions and garlic (raw, cooked, or powder)* Contain sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. Cats are more susceptible than dogs. Garlic is less toxic than onions. 
*Persimmons Seeds* can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis. 
*Pits from peaches and plums* Can cause obstruction of the digestive tract. 
*Potato, rhubarb, and tomato leaves;* potato and tomato stems Contain oxalates, which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems. This is more of a problem in livestock. 
*Raw eggs *Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain Salmonella. 
*Raw fish* Can result in a thiamine (a B vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures, and in severe cases, death. More common if raw fish is fed regularly. 
*Salt* If eaten in large quantities it may lead to electrolyte imbalances. 
*String *Can become trapped in the digestive system; called a "string foreign body." 
*Sugary foods* Can lead to obesity, dental problems, and possibly diabetes mellitus. 
*Table scraps* (in large amounts) Table scraps are not nutritionally balanced. They should never be more than 10% of the diet. Fat should be trimmed from meat; bones should not be fed. 
*Tobacco* Contains nicotine, which affects the digestive and nervous systems. Can result in rapid heart beat, collapse, coma, and death. 
*Yeast dough* Can expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and possible rupture of the stomach or intestines. 

And here is a link from the ASPCA: ASPCA Poison Free House
A Poison Safe HomeFoods to Avoid Feeding Your Pet 
- Alcoholic beverages 
- Avocado 
- Chocolate (all forms) 
- Coffee (all forms) 
- Fatty foods
- Macadamia nuts 
- Moldy or spoiled foods 
- Onions, onion powder 
- Raisins and grapes 
- Salt 
- Yeast dough 
- Garlic 
- Products sweetened with xylitol 
Warm Weather Hazards 
- Animal toxins—toads, insects, spiders, snakes and scorpions 
- Blue-green algae in ponds 
- Citronella candles 
- Cocoa mulch 
- Compost piles Fertilizers 
- Flea products 
- Outdoor plants and plant bulbs 
- Swimming-pool treatment supplies 
- Fly baits containing methomyl 
- Slug and snail baits containing metaldehyde 

Medication 
Common examples of human medications that can be potentially lethal to pets, even in small doses, include: 
- Pain killers 
- Cold medicines 
- Anti-cancer drugs 
- Antidepressants 
- Vitamins 
- Diet Pills 

Cold Weather Hazards 
- Antifreeze 
- Liquid potpourri 
- Ice melting products 
- Rat and mouse bait 

Common Household Hazards
- Fabric softener sheets 
- Mothballs
- Post-1982 pennies (due to high concentration of zinc) 

Holiday Hazards 
- Christmas tree water (may contain fertilizers and bacteria, which, if ingested, can upset the stomach. 
- Electrical cords 
- Ribbons or tinsel (can become lodged in the intestines and cause intestinal obstruction—most often occurs with kittens!) 
- Batteries 
- Glass ornaments 

Non-toxic Substances for Dogs and Cats 
The following substances are considered to be non-toxic, although they may cause mild gastrointestinal upset in some animals: 
- Water-based paints 
- Toilet bowl water 
- Silica gel 
- Poinsettia 
- Cat litter 
- Glue traps 
- Glow jewelry 


Hope that helps!


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

How about mangos? I gave him once a small piece and he loved it!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango & Tillie love baby carrots and bananas!


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

I gave mine mangos too.
Everytime I eat, Jess stares at me eating. -if you know what I mean.

What about pineapple, kiwi, cherries, and watermelon?


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention melon too.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

> How about mangos? I gave him once a small piece and he loved it![/B]


oh my babies love mangoes and they are good for them. . they eat apples and carrots a lot too . .and during the summertime, they devour watermelon . . for some reason, they hate bananas.

I also give them a small teaspoon full of cottage cheese every morning on top of their meal


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

He doesn't want to eat bananas, but loves baby carrots.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I gave mine mangos too.
> Everytime I eat, Jess stares at me eating.  -if you know what I mean.
> 
> What about pineapple, kiwi, cherries, and watermelon?[/B]



Pineapple is good, watermelon and apples are great liver detoxifers and melons are fine not sure on the cherries or kiwi.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly absolutely LOVES bananas! You are not allowed to eat one in front of her unless you share


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Green beans are a great filler if you need to cut calories.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

My two love blueberries!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My two go crazy over Romaine lettuce, but it has to be the crunchy parts, not the leafy green tops - they'll spit that out. They also like green beans, carrots and broccoli florets. They absolutely won't go anywhere near a banana.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

It's so funny that they all like different fruits and veggies!

Josie loves bananas, baby carrots, frozen green beans and frozen peas. She doesn't really like apples much and hasn't tried much else. I try to give her these items at times other than when I'm eating or else she turns into the snack-monster and won't leave me alone when I'm eating.


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Nayla loves apples, you can't eat one without sharing it with her. So precious. What about strawberries?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:yes: Dixie just loves vegetables & fruit. Celery is the only one she has spit out (after chewing it). Haven't given her potatoes. Her favorites are carrots & green beans. She eats cucs, summer & green squash, broccoli, has a bite of banana every AM from Daddy, cherries, loves apples, peaches. Can't think of any others we have tried. When we first had her I asked the vet. He said anything but raisins, grapes, tomatoes, onion, garlic is fine. (Why do they put garlic in dog food if you shouldn't feed it to them?) I saw somewhere on my computer searches lately that dogs can't digest raw veggies and they should be cooked to be of any value and not harmful to them. I can't remember where I saw it. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 29 2008, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598192


> He said anything but raisins, grapes, tomatoes, onion, garlic is fine. (Why do they put garlic in dog food if you shouldn't feed it to them?) I saw somewhere on my computer searches lately that dogs can't digest raw veggies and they should be cooked to be of any value and not harmful to them. I can't remember where I saw it. Has anyone else heard that?[/B]


Tomatoes are fine I believe it's the stems and leaves that are toxic, garlic in minuet amounts is ok also. I have always heard the raw veggies are better for them because it contains all the vitamins and minerals and are not cooked out. Mine love veggies raw and cooked and have never gotten sick off of them. Corn like in humans is not digestable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine love all kinds of fruits and veggie.

Bananas, apples, carrots, green beans, and cauliflower are some of their favorites. Tilly loves oranges and other citrus, but Lacie hates citrus. They love watermelon, any kind of melons really, and also peaches.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

The vet said tomatoes were to acidic. I don't know. Well I found the site I read the comment about raw veggies on. It is a good site with hugh amounts of information. http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html#ad...w.dogaware.com/
The first one will bring you to the paragraph about the veggies. It's interesting. Dixie loves raw veggies so much I still give them to her but not as much. I mixed cooked rice & chicken into her Purina Pro Plan Puppy food last night along with Missing Link and she gobbled it right up. I have been following her around the house with her dish of just the dry Pro Plan lately. I think I'll get some of the canned and mix it in the dry. I've never given her canned. Hope that works.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Avocados are fine. It's the pit, skin and leaves that aren't good. Garlic in very small quantities is fine.

Nikki goes nuts for all types of fruit and she loves her veggies, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it's funny that, just like with humans, they all have their favorites and their dislikes. Although Lacie and Tilly enjoy many of the same veggies and fruit, there are those that Lacie just doesn't care for and some others that Tilly doesn't enjoy.

But overall, they do love veggies and fruit and it's good for them too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Mar 29 2008, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=555659


> Lilly absolutely LOVES bananas! You are not allowed to eat one in front of her unless you share [/B]


That's Angel too. She also likes for me to share apples & oranges with her.


----------

